# Bettas and blue shrimp?



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

I was just curious if bettas would attack a blue shrimp over any other color shrimp?

In particular I'm interested in Blue Velvet shrimp or Blue Rili shrimp.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Bettas will eat/attack any shrimp if they're aggressive, color doesn't matter to be honest.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

That really wasn't what I asked...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Bettas will eat any shrimp that fits in their mouth and may pester the ones that don't. 

A bettas also not going to be like "Ooh, your blue! I'm not going to eat you!". No. Blue shrimp are just as likely to be eaten as red shrimp and vice versa.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

So it's cool to replace my Ghost shrimp, that are currently living with Maximus, with blue shrimp?

Are there any different care requirements for Blue Velvet shrimp?


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

As long as you don't mind the possibility it'll be killed, no.

Requirements seem the same temp and food wise.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Well when I put 25 Ghost shrimp in the tank with my male betta, about 15 survived the massacre and are fine to this day.

I'm thinking after the first massacre, the remaining shrimp will be good to go.


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

I've heard of bettas choking to death on RCS before. I wouldn't do it.


----------

